# UNDER ENEMY COLORS   By S. Thomas Russell



## observor 69 (22 Dec 2007)

Sounds like a good read.   

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20071222.BKUNDE22/TPStory/Entertainment/Books

Look out, Patrick O'Brian

December 22, 2007

UNDER ENEMY COLORS

By S. Thomas Russell

Putnam, 486 pages, $30

It's 1793. Britain is at war with revolutionary France and society is abuzz with the recent Bounty mutiny. A new frigate, Themis, supposedly sailing the French coastline in search of enemies, is performing poorly enough to alarm the British Navy. Under Captain Hart, a man who has gained his position through family connections, there are unrest and conspiracy on board. Seamen mysteriously disappear during storms or are injured in dubious "accidents."

More at link.


----------

